# PCD Schedule/Last minute cancellations



## black_fx_35 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have an X5d that just went into production today, that I will be doing PCD with. I live in Charlotte, so I am very close. Any sense how long it takes for PCD dates based on the current backlog? Additionally, are there ever last minute cancellations that could open a spot for someone who has flexibility? Thanks so much for the info. I am really hoping to get the truck as soon as possible!!!


----------



## black_fx_35 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Pcd - 1/20/10!!*

Had one of my questions answered. Just received the tentative PCD reservation e-mail from my CA indicating January 20th is the date. Anyone else picking up on that day?


----------

